# ISPconfig INSTALL abbruch



## nopo (3. Jan. 2008)

Guten tag/frohes neues

hab mich von syscp wegentschieden und mich an iSPconfig ran gemacht
ende vom lied: 



```
28814:error:0906406D:PEM routines:DEF_CALLBACK:problems getting password:pem_lib.c:105:
28814:error:0906906F:PEM routines:PEM_ASN1_write_bio:read key:pem_lib.c:329:
mkcert.sh:Error: Failed to encrypt RSA private key
make[1]: *** [certificate] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ISPconfig-source/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/apache_1.3.39/src'
make: *** [certificate] Error 2
ERROR: Could not make certificate for Apache
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/aps.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/uudeview.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/clamav.tar.gz': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronolog': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/cronosplit': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/zip': No such file or directory
mv: cannot stat `binaries/unzip': No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `spamassassin': No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `uudeview': No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
mv: cannot stat `clamav': No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: No such file or directory
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
 ;-)

muss install noch mal machen weil ich bei step 7 und 8 y gesagt habe
aber trotzdem hab ich ja ein fehler und ich steige da net durch ;/


----------



## Till (4. Jan. 2008)

Ich vermute Du hast etwas falsches beim Erzeugen des SSL Zertifikats eingegeben. Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, akzeptier einfach beim erzeugen des Zertifikats überall die standardwerte bis auf step 7 + 8, wo du "n" eingeben musst.


----------



## nopo (4. Jan. 2008)

danke fuer die hilfe, hab jetzt alles!
achja geiles forum! hab ein neue "zu hause" ;D bei linux fragen !


----------

